# XXX Lite red spokes on X lite wheels?



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Has anyone though about or looked into putting the red spokes like the Race XXX lite team wheels on their Race X lite wheels?

I don't know if the spokes are the right length etc and can't find any info.However,I think it is a good looking wheelset but I have no use for a wheelset that light and at that price.


----------

